# Spitfire Low Pass



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope this hasnt been posted before. If it has, sorry about that.

If youre at work or in mixed company, make sure the sound is turned low.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 15, 2005)

That's been posted here a few times, but it's a classic.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I've posted it twice.... lol


----------

